# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Stelling: Goed als de jongen die alleen rauwkost krijgt uit huis wordt geplaatst

## Leontien

> En daar was ze weer op het scherm: Francis Kenter met haar zoon Tom, die van zijn moeder alleen rauwkost te eten krijgt. Kenter en zoon werden onlangs geportretteerd voor Rauwer (2012), een vervolg op de docu Rauw uit 2008. Toen verschenen beiden ook al op de beeldbuis. Sidekick Hugo Borst liet destijds in DWDD in niet mis te verstane woorden blijken dat hij Francis maar een geschifte fanatica vond, die haar kind min of meer mishandelde vanuit haar eigen extreme en dogmatische opvattingen.


nu.nl

Net hoorde ik op de radio dat BureauJeugdzorg het zoontje van de moeder die hem alleen rauwkost geeft uit huis probeert te plaatsen. Vind jij dat een goed idee?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## sjvaneekhout

Ik denk dat zeker een kind dat nog in de groei is meer voedingsstoffen nodig heeft, dan wat men uit rauw voedsel haalt. Bovendien vind ik het inderdaad een soort van marteling om haar zoon lekker (ja dat is soms slecht) eten te ontzeggen. Echt zielig zoals hij met kerst tussen familie zit die allemaal lekker eten en zij hebben rauw voedsel op hun bord.. Zelfs voor een keertje mag hij dan niet lekker mee-eten.
Dat je zelf als volwassen volgroeid mens ervoor kiest, moet je zelf weten. Maar ik vrees dat ze haar kind tekort doet.
Heel hard als hij uit huis geplaatst wordt, maar als artsen bevestigen dat hij zo onvoldoende voedingsstoffen binnenkrijgt, dan sta ik er toch achter.

----------


## Nederland

Het jongetje wordt ziekelijk beïnvloed door zijn moeder. Hij denkt zelfs dat hij ziek wordt van brood. Ik heb de uitzending samen met m'n jongste dochtertje gezien. Hij is nu 11 jaar. Wanneer hij met 12 jaar gaat puberen, kan hij beter voor zich opkomen. Misschien gaat hij dan voor zichzelf opkomen. Ik vroeg me af hoe hij het op school doet. Je zou zeggen dat hij vit B's tekort moet komen en aminozuren. Hij is ook kleiner dan zijn leeftijdsgenootjes, maar dat kan. Ik vond hem er niet slecht uitzien. 
Uit huis plaatsen is nogal wat. Ik vroeg me af of hij een vader heeft; dus gescheiden ouders, of dat het echt een één-oudergezin is.
Ik vind uit huis plaatsen heftig. Je haalt dan ook een moeder-kind-band uit elkaar.De moeder is echter 100% overtuigd van haar leefwijze. Hij moet gewoon tekorten hebben. Die moeder doet het, lijkt het, ook om geen kanker te krijgen. Donkere randjes aan koekjes veroorzaken kanker, noemt ze. Maar tekorten veroorzaken ook kanker. 
Een bloedonderzoek lijkt me wel een optie. Eerst kijken wat de tekorten zijn, dan evt toch maar verder handelen in het belang van de jongen.

----------


## DEA

Zoiets noem ik gewoon mishandeling. Heb naar de documentaire gekeken en je kan het van het kind zijn gezicht aflezen dat hij eens heel graag iets anders zou eten. Voor mijn part moet men ofwel de moeder overtuigen om te veranderen en anders toch maar maatregelen nemen omwille van de gezondheid van het kind.

----------


## CrystalC

Er bestaat Orthorexia, wat op zich al erg is, maar dit gaat nog een stap verder. Dan beslist ze ook nog eens voor haar zoon, tegen alle deskundige adviezen in. Ik wil niet zeggen mishandeling, ze zal best van haar kind houden en het beste met hem voor hebben, jammer dat ze het zo vreselijk mis heeft. Deze vrouw is zo overtuigd van haar gelijk, eng gewoon. De jongen is gewoon gehersenspoeld zoals ook in sektes gebeurd. En kinderen worden ook bij sektes vandaan gehaald als de gezondheid gevaar loopt.

----------


## istanbul

> Zoiets noem ik gewoon mishandeling. Heb naar de documentaire gekeken en je kan het van het kind zijn gezicht aflezen dat hij eens heel graag iets anders zou eten. Voor mijn part moet men ofwel de moeder overtuigen om te veranderen en anders toch maar maatregelen nemen omwille van de gezondheid van het kind.


*ter informatie voor degenen die het gemist hebben* http://www.ncrv.nl/ncrvgemist/17-12-...okument-rauwer

de jongen is kleiner? maar hij lijkt ook volledig gehersenspoeld. niet bepaald een puber met een eigen mening. 

uithuis plaatsen? misschien is er een behandeling voor de moeder mogelijk????

belangstellend ook waar men de jongen wil plaatsen. die raakt volledig in shock. 

een kind gezond willen laten eten, mooi streven. hier lijkt wel of de jongen misbruikt, gebruikt, wordt voor een missie van de moeder. is een kind een proefkonijn? 

laat de vrouw, die zich vergelijkt met Jezus en Ghandi het dieet op zichzelf uitproberen en niet op haar kind. Zelf ziet ze er uit alsof ze lijdt aan anorexia. 44 kg voor een volwassen vrouw? ik dacht dat annorexia ook een psychiatrische ziekte was. 

natuurlijk is niet alles wat ze zegt onzin, maar ze is de maat kwijt. ofwel, doorgeslagen. daar lijkt het op. ze wekt de indruk dat ze dringend hulp nodig heeft. ik heb medelijden met de jongen. opgroeiend in een sekte zou hij nog andere kinderen om zich heen hebben. hier is hij alleen met de moeder. dat ie nog niet gek geworden is vind ik al verbazingwekkend. alleen die stem al dag- en nacht. dat erin pompen van het eigen inzicht. eng hoor.

----------


## tuinkamers

Dan kunnen ze ook wel eens kinderen bij ouders weg gaan halen als het ongezond dik is omdat ouders ze alleen maar ongezond voedsel geven !!!!!

----------


## meneereddie

Moeder is er van overtuigd dat zij haar zoon op een goede en correcte wijze opvoedt.
Die overtuiging is de kern die aangepakt moet worden.
Dat betekend niet dat de jongen uit zijn vertrouwde omgeving gehaald moet worden, maar dat betekend dat er directe psychische of psychologische thuishulp voor de moeder moet komen, en een voedsel deskundige.

----------


## ingrid9

Zullen we alle kinderen die tegenwoordig junkfood, voeding vol met E-nummers enz. krijgen ook maar bij de ouders weghalen???
Ik ben het niet eens met de etenswijze van deze jongen, maar uiteindelijk is hij w s gezonder dan veel van zijn leeftijdsgenootjes.

----------


## Respect4all

Of het verstandig is om deze jongen uit huis te plaatsen kan ik niet beoordelen. Ik heb de opnames op tv wel gezien en ik ben het er wel mee eens dat deze jongen uit loyaliteit naar zijn moeder haar in haar fanatisme steunt. Ik vond destijds tijdens de uitzending al dat mevrouw in een vervelende hoek werd gedrukt en zij niet haar gedachtengoed heeft kunnen vertellen noch haar beweegredenen. Zij moest zich eigenlijk vanaf het begin verdedigen. Waarom zij tot het besluit was gekomen kon zij niet vertellen. Wel ben ik van mening dat een kind in die leeftijd zeker kennis moet maken met ander soort eten, al is het alleen maar om de eigen smaakpapillen te laten ontwikkelen. Heb ik het nog niet over wat een kind op die leeftijd nodig heeft. Dat het niet altijd patat, chips, chocolade moet zijn, dat is duidelijk. Ik zou iedereen willen vragen om eens om zich heen te kijken; 1 op de 6 kinderen ontbijt s ochtends niet, veel kinderen krijgen geen vers eten, worden volgestopt met (giftige) additieven toegevoegd aan eten. Een ding kan van deze moeder gezegd worden, ze is wel fanatiek met gezondheid bezig. Oordelen en veroordelen is te makkelijk.

Zelf eet ik niet Raw, maar ik ken iemand die het wel doet en ik vind het wel iets hebben. Voor mij is het niets en ik kan dan ook zelf de keuze maken. Dat mevrouw zelf voor RAW kiest, prima, maar het aan haar kind opleggen vind ik niet juist. Of moeder door nutrienten te geven eventuele tekorten aanvult is niet duidelijk geworden, omdat mevrouw - nogmaals - in het verdomhoekje werd geplaatst. Wij weten het allemaal zo goed :P Of het voor deze jongen beter is om uit huis geplaatst te worden kan en wil ik niet beoordelen. We moeten daar echter niet te licht over denken, wat dat zal hem zeker geen goed doen. Deze hele commotie zal hen beiden ook al geen goed doen. Is er niet een instantie die samen met moeder wil kijken wat goed is voor haar zoon, om hem de noodzakelijke aanvullingen te geven? Oordelen is zo makkelijk, de kreten over anorexia etc.etc. zijn misschien begrijpelijk, maar niet netjes. Laat iedereen in zijn waarde!

----------


## Respect4all

Juist, helemaal mee eens  :Smile:

----------


## Shaver

Ik kan niet beoordelen of de jongen uit huis geplaatst moet worden. Het interview was niet echt objectief. Men was erop uit om de moeder neer te sabelen. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het eens ben met haar zienswijze en de manier waarop zij het haar zoon oplegt. Ik ben zelf best wel bekend met raw food en ik ben ervan overtuigd dat het een stuk gezonder is als de eetgewoonten van velen van ons. Dus dat de moeder raw food eet is haar keuze. 

Ook ben ik van mening dat het goed is dat zij haar zoon ook daarmee laat kennismaken. Maar daar houdt het voor mij op. ik ben van mening dat de keuze om raw food te eten van het kind zelf moet afkomen en m.i. kan het kind pas de keuze maken als hij ook heeft ervaren wat het is om niet raw te eten. En dat is volgens mij niet gebeurd. 

Op mij komt het over dat de moeder extreem obsessief is hierover. Dat vind ik erg jammer omdat het raw food gelijk in een kwaad daglicht zet en dat verdient het niet. Ik denk dat als men 60-80% raw eet, aangevuld met niet raw voedsel, een heel gezond eetpatroon heeft. 

Om op de stelling terug te komen, denk ik niet dat uit huis plaatsing de oplossing is. Men zou de moeder zover moeten krijgen dat die minder obsessief in haar gedrag is en haar zoon meer vrijheid geeft om alles te ervaren en vandaaruit een eigen keuze kan maken.

----------


## Amy Benjaminsz

Ik hoop dat de instanties het lukt hem uit huis te plaatsen. Want na dat programma gezien te hebben vind ik die moeder niet goed sporen. Trouwens, ik vind die moeder er ook niet gezond uitzien, en die jongen ook niet.

----------


## marcel47

Ja.... dit is goed, want de jongen is duidelijk gehersenspoeld en zegt klakkeloos wat zijn moeder hem heeft ingegeven en durft duidelijk niet zijn eigen mening te geven.....op de vragen die hem werden gesteld was duidelijk zijn eigen twijfel te horen en te zien doch hij durfde niet openlijk zijn moeder af te vallen , dus dit is een vorm van kindermishandeling die dusdanige gevolgen voor een jong kind kunnen hebben dat een uithuisplaatsing m.i. gerechtvaardigd is , mede omdat deze moeder voor geen enkele reden vatbaar is.

----------


## atalaia

Ben het er absoluut niet mee eens dat deze jongen uit huis zou moeten worden geplaatst! Hij is door deze manier van eten waarschijnlijk vele malen gezonder dan het overgrote deel van zijn leeftijdsgenoten dat dagelijks vlees, grote hoeveelheden suiker, fastfood, en andere etenswaren zonder enige voedingstoffen naar binnen werkt. Al die ouders, die totaal geen interesse hebben in gezonde eetgewoonten, en die er schuldig aan zijn dat hun kroost lijdt aan obesitas, diabetes of andere ziektes; moeten die niet eens op de vingers worden getikt en aangemaand iets beter natedenken over gezond eten??!! Deze moeder van Tom zou iets minder streng moeten zijn, en zich realiseren dat haar eetgewoonten bijzonder extreem zijn. Voor veel mensen is dit dieet helemaal niet geschikt. Maar iedereen die bewust met gezondheid en een goed dieet bezig is, zou bewondering moeten krijgen!!

----------


## Amy Benjaminsz

Het is wel goed om gezond te eten. Maar wat Tom krijgt is ECH extreem eenzijdig. Hij heeft nog een heel leven voor zich. Hij is voor zijn leeftijd te klein enz Hij vervreemt helemaal wat betreft zijn leeftijdgenoten. Naar schoolgaan wordt hem ook afgenomen, Sociaal tekortkomingen.Op de vluchtgaan voor een normale ontwikkeling vrees ik, dat er voor de toekomst niets van terecht komt van hem. Jammer......

----------


## istanbul

Uit huis plaatsen? De moeder had het erover hem dan naar Engeland te sturen. 

Tom's oudste broer woont daar al. die kreeg problemen met de moeder over het rauw eten en kreeg problemen op school. 
de broer en de vader zeggen zelf niet rauw te eten maar Tom daar vrij in te laten. De vader en de oudste zoon van moeder vallen haar verder niet af. 

wel geeft de vader aan dat hij verwacht dat er niemand de moeder op andere gedachten kan brengen. dat gaat niet lukken. 

in de laatste film zie je Tom ook met oudste broer en vader in Engeland. 

nu is het aan Tom, die zo vrijgelaten wordt verder door zijn moeder, om aan te geven dat hij daar wil wonen. je ziet hem ook twijfelen in de laatste docu over het gezonde eten. de achterstand in lengte van 12 cm zit hem niet lekker. 

uit huis plaatsen? het zou als resultaat hebben dat de moeder hem zelf naar Engeland stuurt.

----------


## Respect4all

> Het is wel goed om gezond te eten. Maar wat Tom krijgt is ECH extreem eenzijdig. Hij heeft nog een heel leven voor zich. Hij is voor zijn leeftijd te klein enz Hij vervreemt helemaal wat betreft zijn leeftijdgenoten. Naar schoolgaan wordt hem ook afgenomen, Sociaal tekortkomingen.Op de vluchtgaan voor een normale ontwikkeling vrees ik, dat er voor de toekomst niets van terecht komt van hem. Jammer......


Hoi Amy, hoe weet jij dat hij echt extreem eenzijdig eten krijgt? Heb jij zijn dieet gezien? wat hij per dag/week krijgt? Ben k benieuwd naar hoe jij daar aan komt. Wat ik zo jammer vind is dat mensen zich laten leiden door hun eigen emoties, oordelen terwijl ze totaal niet weten hoe en wat. Begrijp me goed, ik zeg niet dat wat er met deze jongen gebeurd optimaal is, maar ... hoeveel kinderen worden er mishandeld in Nederland? Wist je dat er 52 kinderen per jaar door mishandeling omkomen??? waar blijven die ouders/verzorgers?? En dan hebben we het nog niet eens over al die kinderen die ondervoed c.q. slecht gevoed worden door al het junkfood wat ze krijgen. Dat er voor de toekomst van hem niets terecht zal komen vind ik echt heel kort door de bocht. Weet je nog niet dat wat je zegt meer zegt over je eigen bewuste/onderbewuste?!!!

Ik blijf van mening dat die jongen thuis moet blijven wonen en dat een instantie in overleg met die moeder gaat om te kijken wat het beste is voor deze knul qua nutrienten en aanvullingen op dit dieet etc. etc. Verdiep jezelf eerst wat in RAW food voordat je een oordeel klaar hebt. Die losse flodders schiet niemand iets mee op! Ik ben wel benieuwd of er zo'n instantie zal zijn, want ... zoals op tv al gebeurde, mevrouw moest zich direct verdedigen en werd door iedereen in de programma's in het verdomhoekje geplaatst.

----------


## Mieps

> Ik kan niet beoordelen of de jongen uit huis geplaatst moet worden. Het interview was niet echt objectief. Men was erop uit om de moeder neer te sabelen. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het eens ben met haar zienswijze en de manier waarop zij het haar zoon oplegt. Ik ben zelf best wel bekend met raw food en ik ben ervan overtuigd dat het een stuk gezonder is als de eetgewoonten van velen van ons. Dus dat de moeder raw food eet is haar keuze. 
> 
> Ook ben ik van mening dat het goed is dat zij haar zoon ook daarmee laat kennismaken. Maar daar houdt het voor mij op. ik ben van mening dat de keuze om raw food te eten van het kind zelf moet afkomen en m.i. kan het kind pas de keuze maken als hij ook heeft ervaren wat het is om niet raw te eten. En dat is volgens mij niet gebeurd. 
> 
> Op mij komt het over dat de moeder extreem obsessief is hierover. Dat vind ik erg jammer omdat het raw food gelijk in een kwaad daglicht zet en dat verdient het niet. Ik denk dat als men 60-80% raw eet, aangevuld met niet raw voedsel, een heel gezond eetpatroon heeft. 
> 
> Om op de stelling terug te komen, denk ik niet dat uit huis plaatsing de oplossing is. Men zou de moeder zover moeten krijgen dat die minder obsessief in haar gedrag is en haar zoon meer vrijheid geeft om alles te ervaren en vandaaruit een eigen keuze kan maken.


Ik ben het wel eens met deze spreker. Om zo'n kind dan maar direct uit huis te plaatsen gaat voor mijn gevoel te ver. ik denk, dat je daarmee meer kwaad dan goed doet. Maar er moet wel naar worden gekeken denk ik. Ook de jongen straks meer eigen verantwoordelijkheid geven en kennis laten maken met anders etenden lijkt mij een goed idee. En kontact met leeftijdsgenootjes is m.i. ook iets, wat je een kind niet mag onthouden. Voor de ontwikkeling van de persoonlijkheid onontbeerlijk!

----------


## Amy Benjaminsz

OK ..............hoeft niet speciaal uit huis gezet worden, maar hij moet wel een goede begeleiding blijven krijgen van voedingsspecialisten en kinderpsychologen, om het ergste te voorkomen .Ik heb het programma ook gevolgd. Ik heb een 20 jaar in de gezondheid gewerkt in het ziekenhuis. Dus een beetje ervaring w.b. de wetenschap " gezondheid. Enfin ik hoop het allerbeste voor die jongen.

----------


## marcel47

*Ben het er absoluut niet mee eens dat deze jongen uit huis zou moeten worden geplaatst! Hij is door deze manier van eten waarschijnlijk vele malen gezonder dan het overgrote deel van zijn leeftijdsgenoten dat dagelijks vlees, grote hoeveelheden suiker, fastfood, en andere etenswaren zonder enige voedingsstoffen naar binnen werkt**.* Ja.....inderdaad, maar als je naar de andere kant doorslaat dan impliceert het dat er een tekort aan voedingsstoffen wordt opgebouwd omdat er zeer eenzijdig gegeten wordt en er o.a. nodige vetten en eiwitten in het dieet ontbreken . Jouw stelling gaat eigenlijk voor iedereen op, nl. te veel en te eenzijdig is nooit goed , en voor een kind in de groei is het essentieel dat het hele gamma aan voedingsstoffen regelmatig en in de juiste proporties gegeten wordt. We kunnen allemaal wel de wijsneus gaan hangen , maar ieder weldenkend mens weet en voelt dat een gevarieerde voeding van enorm belang is om juist als je in de groei bent je de basis legt voor je verdere leven voor wat betreft je weerstand en de opbouw van je skelet en je hersenen en niet te vergeten immuniteit voor allergieën die het auto-immuunsysteem op latere leeftijd kunnen beïnvloeden. En dat vele malen gezonder wat je beweerd trek ik dan bij deze zeer in twijfel.

----------


## istanbul

> Uit huis plaatsen? De moeder had het erover hem dan naar Engeland te sturen. 
> 
> Tom's oudste broer woont daar al. die kreeg problemen met de moeder over het rauw eten en kreeg problemen op school. 
> de broer en de vader zeggen zelf niet rauw te eten maar Tom daar vrij in te laten. De vader en de oudste zoon van moeder vallen haar verder niet af. 
> 
> wel geeft de vader aan dat hij verwacht dat er niemand de moeder op andere gedachten kan brengen. dat gaat niet lukken. 
> 
> in de laatste film zie je Tom ook met oudste broer en vader in Engeland. 
> 
> ...


En wat *WIL* de jongen zelf????????? met 15 jaar mag hij daar een mening over hebben. met 12 jaar kan een kind al kiezen en/of voorkeur uitspreken waar het wonen wil. 
bij broer en vader wonen? en de moeder alleen laten lijkt mij ook niet makkelijk. ook een groot deel van het probleem van de jongen.=moeder en haar voedsel in de steek laten.

----------


## Nederland

Vandaag staat in de Trouw hierover ook een artikel.
In de tv-aflevering kreeg ik de indruk dat de jongen naar school ging. Er was te zien dat andere kinderen brood aten en dat Tom er ook wel zin in had, maar hij zou er ziek van worden. Hij ging een appel en een mandarijn eten.
Kennelijk is de de uitzending al van een tijd geleden, vlgs mij was hij daar 11 jaar. 
Als hij 15 is, dan verbaast het me dat hij zelf geen mening heeft als puber.

----------


## istanbul

ik zal even de laatste uitzending voor je opzoeken. moment.

----------


## istanbul

http://www.uitzendinggemist.nl/afleveringen/1313508

even doorspoelen, daarna de documentaire. 
je ziet dat zijn broer het huis verlaten heeft en woont bij de vader in Engeland. ruzie met moeder over het eten. 

vader en broer laten Tom verder vrij in zijn keuze van eten, rauw eten. ook vallen zij de moeder niet af. maar ik denk dat het probleem niet alleen het eten is.

----------


## Respect4all

Dank je wel Instanbul, ik heb de link gebruikt en de docu gezien. Ik vind het lastig om een oordeel hierover te hebben. Ik heb op internet Kevin Gianni gevonden, met een e-book A simple approach to Health, Eating and Saving the Planet.
Wat misschien nu extreem overkomt is over een tiental jaar geaccepteerd. Ik heb niet de indruk dat deze jongen voor 100 procent gedwongen wordt om RAW te eten. Hij zegt dat hij mag kiezen, maar ... als je als kind weet dat je moeder onder vuur ligt, dan zal je vanuit je loyaliteit voor de filosofie van je moeder kiezen.
De 2nd opinion arts geeft een goed advies lijkt mij, om een dietiste te vinden die weet wat RAW food betekent en met deze dietiste voor Tom een specifiek dieet vast te stellen. Moeder is tegen dierlijke eiwitten, omdat ze op internet veel leest over de schadelijke gevolgen voor ons. Ik denk dat als je zoekt zowel pro als contra te vinden is. Ik denk dat moeder echt het beste voor heeft voor haar eigen kind, *daarom heb ik nog steeds TEGEN uit huis plaatsing.*

----------


## istanbul

ben ik voor uithuisplaatsing? *dan heb je mij niet goed gelezen*. verder ben ik niet so met het voedsel alleen bezig. ik zie gewoon dat er meer speelt. 

ik heb niets tegen gezond en bewust eten. maar ik heb de indruk dat hier te ver gegaan wordt. 

ook heb ik de vraag wat je jongen nu zelf wil. 

ik zie het nieuws wat later maar ik begrijp dat de jongen ondergedoken is nu. hetgeen de moeder ook al geplanned had bij eventueel ingrijpen van jeugdzorg/rechter. 

ergens hoop ik dat hij naar zijn vader gaat. moeilijk voor de moeder, haar oudste zoon is daar al. maar hoe vrij is hij? de jongen?
in zijn keuze wat te eten? kiest hij anders dan laat hij zijn moeder ook in de steek. 

al met al een treurig gebeuren voor het kind en de moeder.

wat een geweldig luxe probleem verder om je daar zo mee bezig te kunnen houden. 

in Syrië en op andere plekken in de wereld worden kinderen gewoon gedood. denken aan rauw voedsel is er daar niet bij.

----------


## istanbul

voor de goede orde. het belang van het juiste voedsel om de wereldbevolking te voeden is mij duidelijk. maar een luxe probleem om in Nederland een film en een docu te maken over een moeder die experimenteert met haar kind, kinderen. en de zorg over een uithuisplaatsing dat het nieuws haalt.

aah, morgen vergaat de wereld. dan is dat probleem verder ook opgelost.  :Smile:

----------


## istanbul

http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/6177/...r-op-Tom.dhtml

----------


## portier

Toch zijn er voedings deskundigen die juist zeggen dat rauw groente beter is dan het door gekookte. Wanneer wij bv. onze aardappelen of andijvie te lang koken dan spoelen wij in wezen onze vitamines/mineralen door de gootsteen weg.
Zelf eet ik mijn groente zo rauw mogenlijk en mag zeggen dat ik nooit ziek ben of er bleek uit zie. Dit omdat ik de groente niet door kook of liever gezegt, ik niet vitamines door de gootsteen wegspoel.

----------

